# Help us help you. Profile setting tip



## lightgeoduck

One thing we can agree upon, is the fact SSF is a community that is made up of some great people. Being a member here has been a big part of my enjoyment of the sport/hobby. I accepted the offer to become a volunteer moderator, for the sole reason to use my backround to give back to the community. For the most part the job has been REAL easy, one of the few comminuties that members pretty much take care of "their own"..

There are times, however, where personalities clash. This is understandable, because just because we all share this one interest, doesnt mean we share everything in common. So, outside of blatant rule violations, we cant take actions that would please everyone( which is understandable on both sides of the road.)

Which brings up my request to the community. This not only helps me (us) as "staff" , but me as a member that enjoys hearing/learning about others exeriences in this sport/hobby.

If you are having some unpleasant experiences with another member, please take it upon yourself and utilize the features that are available to you in your account.









IF this doesn't resolve the issue, feel free to either report the post/message/member using the available report buttons, or contact one of the staff via PM.

Thanks

LGD

.


----------

